# A Mighty Fortress is our God



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 13, 2010)

This rendition of this powerful Hymn made me weep with all I had

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRJHKzU_t1M


----------



## jambo (Jun 13, 2010)

I had never heard of Steve Green until your post. It was a good rendition and I also enjoyed some of his others that I listened to, specially Great is thy Faithfulness.

Many thanks


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 13, 2010)

Jesus is my friend said:


> This rendition of this powerful Hymn made me weep with all I had


 
Literally?


----------



## dudley (Jun 13, 2010)

A Mighty Fortress is our God and How Great Thou Art are two of my favorite Hymns


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 13, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > This rendition of this powerful Hymn made me weep with all I had
> ...



Yup.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 13, 2010)

Still isn't the rendition the old Lutheran's use to sing. 



> A mighty Fortress is our God,
> A trusty Shield and Weapon;
> He helps us free from every need
> That hath us now o'ertaken.
> ...



It is my heritage.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jun 18, 2010)

Ah, one of my favorite hymns. "Ein feste Burg ist under Gott" or "Jumala ompi linnamme" (in Finnish). This a´capella works really well. Actually the hymn works as a´capella or with organs or with big orchestra.


----------

